# Team Charlie Bombing Thread



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

More on this later...

Oh yeah, watch out. We are coming.

*1. Operation The Chocolate Factory*
0309 1140 0002 1596 4397 (Delivered)
0310 0480 0001 5757 5198 (Delivered)

*2. Operation The Unicorn*
0309 1140 0002 1596 4410 (Delivered)
0310 0480 0001 5757 5181 (Delivered)

*3. Operation Lindbergh*
EG39 4134 069U S (Delivered)

*4. Operation Smiley Face*
EG39 4134 069U S (Delivered)

*5. Operation Charles in Charge:*
9101 1501 3471 1230 2683 97 (Delivered)

*6. Operation Charles The Hammer*
039 1140 0000 2732 3849 (Delivered)


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Humm, Charlie what are you up to now? :lolat::tease::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Humm, *Charlies* what are you up to now? :lolat::tease::anim_soapbox::anim_soapbox:


Fixed.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

this a group of charlies in the bush?


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Ohhhhhh shitsky!! Someone "bout ta get blow'd up!!"


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> this a group of charlies in the bush?


LOL, you've just gota love these kind of replies!! :lolat::lolat::bolt:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> LOL, you've just gota love these kind of replies!! :lolat::lolat::bolt:


We are way too far ahead of you.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> We are way too far ahead of you.


 :nono::nono: not in a millon years.

Charlie,lets have a little sing along, this is how you do it! :lolat:uke:

It's all good Bro!! :nod: :nod: :yo:

This is you up to no good LOL!! :grouphug: = :scared::scared:
ound:ound:ound:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd really want to go to Sweeden, apparently they communicate via smiles and not words.

As to the actual topic, more on this later in the week. I promise, it's in the right section.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'd really want to go to Sweeden, apparently they communicate via smiles and not words.
> 
> As to the actual topic, more on this later in the week. I promise, it's in the right section.


You are most :welcome: here but leave that :BS:BS at home LOL! :

:focus:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a feeling this could get bad!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

baddddmonkey said:


> I have a feeling this could get bad!


Naaa...What is the worst that could happen with anyone named "Charlie"??:new_all_coholic::fencing:

I seriously doubt we need to keep an eye on these fellers... Nothin' to see here folks, move along :mn haha, I'm just kidding. I love any and all destruction so GO GET EM!!

:bl


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Nowhere is safe! You look in the mirror then


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

this does sound interesting...


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

well that didnt work...
meant to post this...
YouTube - Charlie bit my finger - again !


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Team who? :dunno:
Like Esoteric said, how much damage could someone named "Charlie" do, right?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

CaptainJeebes said:


> well that didnt work...
> meant to post this...
> YouTube - Charlie bit my finger - again !


Sam I love it, Charlie bit me! that really hurts!!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, you two think you are so funny. Just wait.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

lets see when the mayhem hits who will have the last laugh...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's learn a few words before the quiz, class ...

*Teamwork -* Cooperative work done by a team (especially when it is effective)

*Coordination -* The skillful and effective interaction of movements

*Fear -* to feel anxious or apprehensive about a possible or probable situation or event

To those of you about to take the test ... don't plan on passing. 
To the rest of you ... study up!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Voted "Charlies Not Scary" 

ound:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Class is over for me. Operation Chocolate Factory & Operation The Unicorn are in full swing though.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Class is over for me. Operation Chocolate Factory & Operation The Unicorn are in full swing though.


:rip: He's got a lot of mouth but has no Cigars in it LOL!! :rip: oke:


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Class is over for me. Operation Chocolate Factory & Operation The Unicorn are in full swing though.


NOOO!! Not the dreaded "OCFOTU"!!!! hahaha

Seriously, sounds like the most interestingly weird mixture of terms I could've imagined!!

And is it just me or does this guy look like a constipated emoticon - :madgrin:????


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Is this joke seriously still going on? Come on Team Charlie...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Operation Chocolate Factory:
0309 1140 0002 1596 4397

Operation The Unicorn:
0309 1140 0002 1596 4410

Raph, don't you have some other thread to be smileyfacing.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The threat is real!!!

Op Chocolate Factory Part II:
03100480000157575198

Op Unicorn Part II:
03100480000157575181


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Ahhhh coordination... It seems that our Charlies back up on some threats!!

Touche' !! 

I guess this thread should get even more interesting to watch!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

And Pictures!


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow this got interesting


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

This is interesting haha. Can't wait to see what is going to happen!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Operation Chocolate Factory:
> 0309 1140 0002 1596 4397
> 
> Operation The Unicorn:
> ...


Charlie it's all/only love Bro, but ya know this already!! :tease:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Looks like the CFII and UniII packages are getting closer ... tick tock tick tock ... 
:boom:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhhh....:nod:

Sxxxx  that move sxxxxx  and then :attention:---:flame:

*I like it!!!*:thumb:

Heeheeheheheeheeheeheeeheheeheeheee!:loco:

.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Looks like the CFII and UniII packages are getting closer ... tick tock tick tock ...
> :boom:


Funny how #2s are landing before #1s.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, you knew I sent mine out first and I'm sure proximity played a role in this as well. 

We'll call the II's "harbingers of destruction" ... 
Think of the numerals I and II as rankings ... in which case, II's denominational value denotes that it's good, but ultimately only teasers of what's to come.  

I clowned up anyway and forgot to put my screen name anywhere on the bomb ... I was lost without having your golden tickets! LOL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

These guys are not to be messed with...seriously.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> These guys are not to be messed with...seriously.


 Pffffttt!!! Two guys getting together, sharing a name & impersonating Willy Wonka does not a team make. It's a duet. I wonder which one is the soprano? Team? TEAM? Have a look at the TLODI or TJL.
Mind you, glad none of those are heading over here as I'm tired of paying duty for a while.:violin:
Just to support Raph's statements >:nod::tease::blah::hand::lock1::wink::biglaugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> Pffffttt!!! Two guys getting together, sharing a name & impersonating Willy Wonka does not a team make. It's a duet. I wonder which one is the soprano? Team? TEAM? Have a look at the TLODI or TJL.
> Mind you, glad none of those are heading over here as I'm tired of paying duty for a while.:violin:
> Just to support Raph's statements >:nod::tease::blah::hand::lock1::wink::biglaugh:


Oh no...somebody is pouring some gas on an already glowing fire. Im just going to climb this mountain over here and watch the fireworks.:tease:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Now where's that gasoline.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Mind you, glad none of those are heading over here as I'm tired of paying duty for a while.:violin:
> Just to support Raph's statements >:nod::tease::blah::hand::lock1::wink::biglaugh:


Can we make Raph his own thread for his smileys?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Can we make Raph his own thread for his smileys?


:lolat:Charlie going :blah: :blah: :blah: again!!

You've gota love it!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I had no idea I was but a hapless toy in a vast plot concocted by this dastardly duo.

Generally speaking, I fear no man. The US Postal service however... :scared:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I had no idea I was but a hapless toy in a vast plot concocted by this dastardly duo.
> 
> Generally speaking, I fear no man. The US Postal service however... :scared:


I thought I recognized the town on that DC#.....


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Pffffttt!!! Two guys getting together, sharing a name & impersonating Willy Wonka does not a team make. It's a duet. I wonder which one is the soprano? Team? TEAM? Have a look at the TLODI or TJL.
> Mind you, glad none of those are heading over here as I'm tired of paying duty for a while.:violin:
> Just to support Raph's statements >:nod::tease::blah::hand::lock1::wink::biglaugh:


Sir, please consider this your formal warning ...

We are not without reason or patience, however, acts of hostility or blatant displays of malicious intent will be met with the harshest of responses. You will bring to bear upon yourself the full and weighty wrath of an enemy you do not understand. Turn not our fair nature into hard-favor'd rage. We will lend our eyes a terrible aspect and let pry through the portage of your heads, like so many brass cannons. We stand eagerly and barely restrained, like greyhounds in the slips; do not let fly our lead. We are ever prepared to make copy to men of grosser blood and teach them how to war. 
So I urge you now, sir, with the greatest sincerity, to sheath your sword ... lest you be put to it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Resistance is futile. You will be OBLITERATED! There is no mercy. There is no pity.

There is only destruction in their wake.

Beware the Charlies!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha ha Don. These people are nutts and it's best not to get on their radar. Too late for you my friend but the rest of us are looking for a hole.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> There is no mercy. There is no pity.


He speaks the truth ...

If you aggress then you do so to the death, for you will be shown no quarter.

LOLOL

The fallout from Chocolate Factory II:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/269761-another-swingerofbirches-victim.html


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Sir, please consider this your formal warning ...
> 
> We are not without reason or patience, however, acts of hostility or blatant displays of malicious intent will be met with the harshest of responses. You will bring to bear upon yourself the full and weighty wrath of an enemy you do not understand. Turn not our fair nature into hard-favor'd rage. We will lend our eyes a terrible aspect and let pry through the portage of your heads, like so many brass cannons. We stand eagerly and barely restrained, like greyhounds in the slips; do not let fly our lead. We are ever prepared to make copy to men of grosser blood and teach them how to war.
> So I urge you now, sir, with the greatest sincerity, to sheath your sword ... lest you be put to it.


Only a madman knows no fear. A warrior knows what fear is, he feels it in his stomach, he understands fear better than any other mortal can. What makes us strong is that we have conquered fear, overcome it not once but many times, over and over again, until the process has become instinctive. but no matter how many battles you fight and how many victories you win, your fear will never completely leave you. Learn to live with that fear. Learn to master your fear. But never forget that there are things in this universe that even you cannot face and live, abominations so terrible that their very appearance will sear the flesh from your face and shrivel your eyes. Such things cannot be fought, and to confront them would be nothing but a futile waste of life. In those situations remember your vows and remember also that you serve best alive and not sacrificed upon the altar of vain glory.

There can be no meeting of minds and no understanding with such beings as exist in the dark realms of the galaxy. There is simply a choice to defeat them or be defeated by them. Defeat them we will


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Sir, please consider this your formal warning ...
> 
> We are not without reason or patience, however, acts of hostility or blatant displays of malicious intent will be met with the harshest of responses. You will bring to bear upon yourself the full and weighty wrath of an enemy you do not understand. Turn not our fair nature into hard-favor'd rage. We will lend our eyes a terrible aspect and let pry through the portage of your heads, like so many brass cannons. We stand eagerly and barely restrained, like greyhounds in the slips; do not let fly our lead. We are ever prepared to make copy to men of grosser blood and teach them how to war.
> So I urge you now, sir, with the greatest sincerity, to sheath your sword ... lest you be put to it.


Be cautious Charlie's Angels when you "threaten" one Aussie BOTL you "threaten" us all...............

Also Charlie's, Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by some 'orrible **nts........... Aussie BOTL.

You have both been suitably notified of your demise, we don't threaten here we promise. :mischief:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

For the record...

I could care less about this Shakespeare stuff
However, if the game is messing with the Aussies (or Raph) - I'm all in.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> 'orrible **nts...........


LOL ... that phrase reminds me of "jog on" ... LOL ...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread is making my sides hurt.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Who are the Charlies? Are their those :der: people living next door to Homer Simpson!! Dop.

Charlie one having fun! :lolat: u

Charile two at work!! :frog::BS

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Who are the Charlies? Are their those :der: people living next door to Homer Simpson!! Dop.
> 
> Charlie one having fun! :lolat: u
> 
> ...


I assume the one with the smileys was me?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I assume the one with the smileys was me?


If you're Charlie #1 then that would make me either a green face that grabs boogers (?) :hmm: out of the air with it's tongue or a pooping cow? :hmm:

LOL

To paraphrase King Arthur from Monty Pytho's Holy Grail ... this thread is a silly place.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> If you're Charlie #1 then that would make me either a green face that grabs boogers (?) :hmm: out of the air with it's tongue or a pooping cow? :hmm:
> 
> LOL
> 
> To paraphrase King Arthur from Monty Pytho's Holy Grail ... this thread is a silly place.


Amen to that Bro!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The fallout from Unicorn II:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/269746-swingerofbirches-scares-me.html










Smoke em up, Gary! You deserve them!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This weekend will some a lot of smoke,,,a couple of these will be sacrificed accordlingly. Thx again my friend!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

This is funn...

0309 1140 0002 1596 4410


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Indeed it is. Funny how I noticed both you Charlies live in lanes. Stay Tuned. Mwahaaahaaahaaaaaaaaaa!:biggrin::biglaugh: :mischief::mischief: :mischief:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Indeed it is. Funny how I noticed both you Charlies live in lanes. Stay Tuned. Mwahaaahaaahaaaaaaaaaa!:biggrin::biglaugh: :mischief::mischief: :mischief:


So cruel. I live on a Road most the months of the year.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Indeed it is. Funny how I noticed both you Charlies live in lanes. Stay Tuned. Mwahaaahaaahaaaaaaaaaa!:biggrin::biglaugh: :mischief::mischief: :mischief:


Warren, that's so funny!! LOL!! :biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

salmonfly said:


> Warren, that's so funny!! LOL!! :biglaugh::biglaugh:


 This is even funnier. ROTFLMAO. :kicknuts: Charlies! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/269975-flying-salmon-snoopy.html


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Warren ... I have only this to say ...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> This is funn...
> 
> 0309 1140 0002 1596 4410


That is the most preposterous thing ever ... it would have been less time consuming if you'd set out for the package's destination on foot and hand delivered it. USPS fail!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Warren ... I have only this to say ...


LMAO!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO!


LOLOLOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> LOLOLOL


Ahah! You got canned by KittyRatatatatt!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

YouTube - BTO - Takin' Care Of Business (A Sexier Version)! Not much more to say really. LMAO. :nod::mischief::mischief:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

After eight days, it's official. USPS has no f'ing clue where they want this to go.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I called USPS today. They aren't sure why it is being illogical. I have an error report filed. The comforting part is I insured it, so if by the 1st of June it's not there, USPS is going to pay for the cigars themselves. And yes, I'm going to use the Thompson catalog for pricing.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

> Processed through Sort Facility, May 21, 2010, 9:50 pm, MEMPHIS, TN 38136
> Processed through Sort Facility, May 19, 2010, 9:34 pm, ZIP Code 38199
> Processed through Sort Facility, May 17, 2010, 10:53 am, MEMPHIS, TN 38136


Lovely.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Lovely.


Wow Charlie, Seems USPS are trying to attain the lofty heights equated with Aust Post's service. A ways to go yet though. :ballchain:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Wow Charlie, Seems USPS are trying to attain the lofty heights equated with Aust Post's service. A ways to go yet though. :ballchain:


Not only has it not progressed in four days, but they wasted money to put it back in the same place.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Not only has it not progressed in four days, but they wasted money to put it back in the same place.


Sounds like governmental efficiency to me! lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

case #: ca102134622


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Unicorn #1.

These things out work much better when they get there at the same time.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Longest ........................................................ transit ......................................................... ever ............................................................

WTG, USPS. lol ...


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

bomb squad must of caught it in transit and deactivated it


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes a delayed fuse is fun! I had some thoughts but then I thought...whew, dodged a bullet! Boom!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Team Charlie has a website? What?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm... seems like Team Charlie's been quiet for way too long. 

What to do with those Backwoods.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

aren't you in rehab there sir? no destruction for a while. take it easy and relax.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Hmm... seems like Team Charlie's been quiet for way too long.
> 
> What to do with those Backwoods.


smoke'm and then the coughing should make some noise.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I think we have targets?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

We do indeed ... some folks either need to put on a cup or give their balls to their significant others for safe keeping. lol


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> We do indeed ... some folks either need to put on a cup or give their balls to their significant others for safe keeping. lol


Glad to you are still around.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad to you are still around.


Did you ever really have a doubt?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Glad to you are still a round.


Square pegs in round holes, the pair of you. :amen::boink:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Square pegs in round holes, the pair of you. :amen::boink:


You know you love this thread and Team Charlie. LOL
Check out my "First CC order" thread in the Habanos section ... you may see some familiar faces.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> You know you love this thread and Team Charlie. LOL
> Check out my "First CC order" thread in the Habanos section ... you may see some familiar faces.


Yeah I saw it. Nice choices there for a first order. I'm still subscribed to this thread because even though neither of you scare me, I'm still keeping an eye on your shenanigans.:biggrin1:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Yeah I saw it. Nice choices there for a first order. I'm still subscribed to this thread because even though neither of you scare me, I'm still keeping an eye on your shenanigans.:biggrin1:


Thanks!

I hear that our shenanigans can become other people's shenanigans by association ... :dunno:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hear that our shenanigans can become other people's shenanigans by association ... :dunno:


LMAO. I know nothing! Cant hear you! Not looking!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah Team Charlie... Almost forgot about those guys... Didn't they used to talk a big game?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Fine. No DCs for anybody. We are just going to let the packages fall in stealth mode.










I have no clue WTF that says.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Where is Charlie? The magic book

Yay French class. I didn't even have to use translate.google


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Seems oddly appropriate.

Anyways. When to get to the post office...


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Chris, is this where those team charlie guys hang out and talk about taking the world over like Pinky and Brain, They are so cute how they think they scare people lol What a Cute bomb lol


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Seems oddly appropriate.
> 
> Anyways. When to get to the post office...


Those cigars look good [real good, actually], but we all know what a Texas bomb delivery looks like... you take a map of tennessee and draw circles on it. hone:



jessejava187 said:


> Hey Chris, is this where those team charlie guys hang out and talk about taking the world over like Pinky and Brain, They are so cute how they think they scare people lol


Totally, bro... they're like pets!! anda: Can I keep 'em?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Magnate said:


> Those cigars look good [real good, actually], but we all know what a Texas bomb delivery looks like... you take a map of tennessee and draw circles on it. hone:
> 
> Totally, bro... they're like pets!! anda: Can I keep 'em?


There is no reply for the above staments Chris, only doing this seems appropriate! :caked: :nod:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> H What a Cute bomb lol


LMAO..... BwaaahaaaaHaaaHaaaaa .... Zooort!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Ah Team Charlie... Almost forgot about those guys... Didn't they used to talk a big game?


Oh, Chris Chris Chris ... what matters most is what happens when the talking is done. 

I hope you meant to step into the arena ...

"The time for half measures and talk is over ..."










(Waits for Warren to go nuts with pride that there's a picture of an Australian ... lol)


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> "The time for half measures and talk is over ..."
> 
> (Waits for Warren to go nuts with pride that there's a picture of an Australian ... lol)


Even Russell's laughing at that.








Mind you, he is a dumbass with a stupid band so no value there! :wink:
30 odd foot of gruntin dumbass Aussie.
[Quote Drivel] You treat me like chocolate
Just unwrap it
You treat me like chocolate
Just have at it
Some recall experience
So others can run the same road
But you just write down possibilities
So you can spend more time at home
Oh I'm specific and I'm cruel [/UnQuote Drivel] ROTFLMAO


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Even Russell's laughing at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO ...

New strategy ... anybody that messes with Team Charlie gets bombed with Russell Crowe/30 Odd Foot cd's.

Those have to be some of the worst lyrics I've ever read ... LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> LMFAO ...
> 
> New strategy ... anybody that messes with Team Charlie gets bombed with Russell Crowe/30 Odd Foot cd's.
> 
> Those have to be some of the worst lyrics I've ever read ... LMFAO!!!!!


Glad to see you've really stepped up your game. And don't make fun of Warren's music.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Gettin' close


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

(Operations 3/4)


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

*Operation 5: Charles in Charge:*

9101 1501 3471 1230 2683 97


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*Operation 6: Charles The Hammer*

0309 1140 0000 2732 3849


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The fallout from missions 5 & 6 ... 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/271541-hit-my-first-bombs.html#post2903003


----------

